# ~~>Yay...HotPink made her 1st Tut<~~



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, well I was asked by some people to make a tutorial and said I would so here it is! I know people say how much work they are but I thought… how hard can it be to just take pictures while you do your makeup. Well, I learned the hard way, it’s tough! Not only that but, cropping the pic’s down and now writing step by step what to do. So, let me get started. I am a little nervous posting cause I am self taught and know I don’t do things “by the book” but you’ll see. Hopefully it will help someone out there! Here we go…..



This is what I used…






The DREADED naked face… Yuck!










Now, excuse my nasty bitten nails… it’s a discusting habbit that I just can’t seem to kick! Now, just get some Clinique gold chill-stick on your applicator.





Cover lid with it





So it looks like this





Now, I use a white cream over the gold. I just use cheap wet n wild stuff. The gold holds color longer but if I don’t put the white, it gives everything a gold shimmer.





Cover lid





So it looks like this





Now put some of your yellow on your brush. I use the yellow that’s a part of Max Factor Queen Bee.





Apply it to lid…





So it looks like this





Now get your orange on your brush, I use the orange in the same Max Factor Queen Bee.





Apply it along your crease…





So it looks like this!





Add more yellow (I go back and forth with colors a lot, haha)





Now, it looks like this






Now, get your pink pigment on your brush! I use Hip Fiery





Start on the end and swoop your brush over the orange





Make sure you still see some orange though





This is how it should look now





Now, get some red on your brush, I use Loreal Dynamite





Go over the pink like this!










So, it looks like this





Go back as much as you need until it looks blended
I did, more orange…





Then more pink...





Then it looks like this!





Now I used the light color out of the HIP flashy Duo at my eyebrow to blend the pink on the top. 
So, I put some on my brush…





And put it above the pink…





So it looks like this!





Now… clean yourself up cause you should be full of powder! I go though a TON of  q-tips, they are my best friend when I’m doing makeup!





Okay, now you should look like this!





Now I forgot a picture that shows to wet the brush a little but don’t soak it… just get it damp. Then, dunk it in your green powder. I use Jesse’s girl!





Get ready to line your eyes…





This is how it should look when your done that!






Okay, now get out your liquid liner. 





And apply that to your lid letting some green still show out the top!





So it look like this! 





Now your wing can be sloppy on the bottom cause I just take my best friend the q-tip, wet the end and clean up the bottom. That way you can add your “swoop shape”/wing! 





Then it should look like this!





Clean up some more…





Get your pencil and line the bottom water line…





And the top one too!





So it looks like this!





Now get all the nasty build up off your eyelashes. I do this so my mascara doesn’t clump to bad! 





Okay, for the bottom on my eye, I just take my cheapo white liner and make a bottom wing!










Go across the bottom, so it looks like this! 





Again, it can be sloppy cause you can get your trusty q-tip and fix it!





Then it looks like this!





Get more pink on your brush and bring it from your inner eye to the middle or so





It should look like this





Get your green on your brush… I used what I used on the line. Cover your wing and blend with pink





So, it looks like this





Do your top lashes with mascara…






Then the bottom lashes…





This is how your eyes should look!





Get blush on your brush, I just use Maybelline.





Make your stupid “putting on your blush” face, and apply it!





Add your chapstick…





And this is your finished product!! Here I am!





Pheww, that was tough!





Hope this helped















ENJOY!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tottui (Mar 29, 2007)

this tut is awesome!!... i love all the colors you used.. also what brand is the white eyelines you used?? im looking for a true white e/l and i cant find it!.. and i think yours is pretty cool! =D


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 29, 2007)

Thanks! Its just wet and wild brand! I get it for $.99, cant beat that!


----------



## saniyairshad (Mar 29, 2007)

ur the best sarah...this tut is too good for words!!! it's going in my memories hon!!!!! it's amazing
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






AND MAY I SAY THAT U R GORGEOUS WITH NO MAKE-UP TOO!!! U have such a pretty face hon


----------



## prinzessin784 (Mar 29, 2007)

Great job!!  I love the finished look, it's really pretty on you!


----------



## Mal (Mar 30, 2007)

Thats amazing!!!!!!! I love that so much, it reminds me of summer


----------



## HayleyVengeance (Mar 30, 2007)

your so pretty


----------



## gabre (Mar 30, 2007)

awesome!!!
i love your color combination!!!


----------



## Lissa (Mar 30, 2007)

Wow! Thanks for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it. I especially love the under eye wing, it is just so pretty! PLus, ITA you do look gorgeous without makeup too!


----------



## linkas (Mar 30, 2007)

Thanks 4 da tut! Very colourful!


----------



## breathless (Mar 30, 2007)

great tut! i use about 10 thousand q tips also. lol.


----------



## puffyamiyumifan (Mar 30, 2007)

WOW!! thats one of the most inspiring tuts I have seen! 
More, more, more=)


----------



## glamBelle (Mar 30, 2007)

That's an awesome tut! Thanks for posting it! You are gorgeous!


----------



## hannablefector (Mar 31, 2007)

I really loved this look.  I have a question, however, and I hope it won't offend you.  I noticed on all of your FOTDs, you go with a "rainbow" shape for blending colors (light colors on the bottom, darker on top, darkest on top of that). Have I just missed ones where you blend a lighter color from the inner corner to a darker color on the outer corner?  I'd love to see some =D


----------



## sharyn (Mar 31, 2007)

opout:...can I just stop by and say that you've got that special something and that I love  the way you look with & without make up? I dont know what it is, but theres something I really like bout you... sounds cheesy I know *sorry*

and the tut was very creative and helpfull! Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## hotpink1326 (Mar 31, 2007)

Thank you so much everybody!!! Glad you took the time to look at my tut! I hope it gave you helpful ideas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lissa* 

 
_Wow! Thanks for this! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I love it. I especially love the under eye wing, it is just so pretty! PLus, ITA you do look gorgeous without makeup too! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
You are too sweet! Thank you!


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *puffyamiyumifan* 

 
_WOW!! thats one of the most inspiring tuts I have seen! 
More, more, more=)_

 

So glad it's helped you!!! I'll make another one some day... lol


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hannablefector* 

 
_I really loved this look.  I have a question, however, and I hope it won't offend you.  I noticed on all of your FOTDs, you go with a "rainbow" shape for blending colors (light colors on the bottom, darker on top, darkest on top of that). Have I just missed ones where you blend a lighter color from the inner corner to a darker color on the outer corner?  I'd love to see some =D_

 
I'm not offended at all! I do my makeup that way cause i feel thats how it looks best with my eye shape. I have done it sideways before but for the most part... i do up and down (hope you know what i mean by that haha) I could try to mix it up a little more though! 


 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *sharyn* 

 
_





opout:...can I just stop by and say that you've got that special something and that I love  the way you look with & without make up? I dont know what it is, but theres something I really like bout you... sounds cheesy I know *sorry*

and the tut was very creative and helpfull! Thank you for sharing!!_

 
That is so nice of you to say 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It really made me feel good! Thank you so much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Your too sweet and not cheesy at all, Dont be sorry!


----------



## ~*Starlicious*~ (Mar 31, 2007)

Girl, that was hot!! Hell, I'm getting ready to go out and get some of the products you used!! You did a great job and btw, you look cute w/o mu too!!

thanks 4 doing this!


----------



## snowkei (Apr 1, 2007)

ooooooooh COLORFUL!!! creative


----------



## entipy (Jun 10, 2007)

Hey look! I found it!!

This was an awesome tutorial!! MOAR MOAR MOAR!


----------



## Jayne (Jun 11, 2007)

thanks !!!!


----------



## makeupgal (Jun 11, 2007)

Nice tut!  Very good instruction for color placement.  Thanks so much for doing this for us!


----------



## gator_tots (Jun 11, 2007)

LOL at your "putting on blush" face. You are truly the queen of blending! Love it!


----------



## urbanlilyfairy (Jun 12, 2007)

Your blush face and phew face are adorable ..thanks for this tut...I would have never thought to use the white eyeliner as base for shadow the way u used it ..great tip ..i so have to try !! ...


----------



## jdepp_84 (Jun 20, 2007)

Looks good


----------



## maxynesmom1 (Oct 8, 2008)

heres a tip for making vibrant color eyeliner (like the green you put on your upper lash line) mix whatever color you want (in tnis case the green) with a little bit of Vasaline. It works WONDERS!! i did it with black to my version of Blacktrack fluid line. its AWSOME!!


----------



## smexiebinks (Oct 8, 2008)

awwwwwwwwwww, you look so adorable in your pictures!

Awesome job!


----------



## TIERAsta (Oct 9, 2008)

I love your FOTDs, thanks so much for doing the tut!


----------

